# 8 week Puppy coming home in less than 3 weeks!



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello Vizsla lovers,

I am bringing home my first Vizsla puppy (male) at 8 weeks old on Jan 26. My fiance and I currently have no pets or children and this will be our first addition to our little family. I have been reading the posts on this site religiously ever since I discovered it about three weeks ago. What a great resource! THANK YOU. I haven't needed to post anything yet because all my questions so far have been answered just by researching the previous posts on the site. I feel well prepared even though I am a little nervous and definitely super excited of course too. We researched everything from crates, toys, potty training, exercise, obedience training, hosting a puppy party etc..... to diet, health and of course the very intimidating subject of the annal glands. :-[ Yikes!  (Not super excited about that part) Anyway not much to ask here but I thought I'd just say that without a shadow of a doubt, it's clear to me that you all love your dogs and do a really great job of doing the best you can taking care of them. I look forward to many more posts and also posting pictures of my new little guy for you all to see. His name will be Moonbow.

Warmest Regards,

Moonbows Mommy


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!

We joined here last year when we got our baby Dax. We got ours fairly early I believe around 6 weeks (My GF knows it. I have a poor memory) - and they are amazing.

I'm a first time dog owner myself, setting aside my GF who has dogs prior to ours and they are wonderful additions to the family. This forum has made getting along with our kiddo easy and less frustrating. Everyone here is very informative and friendly. 

Like everyone will suggest, take tonnnnnns of photos! They grow up so quickly. Dax is 7 months now and were boggled at how big he is and I myself wish I took more pictures/videos of him when he was a tiny pipsqueek.

Looking forward to reading your posts and sharing those funny momments as you grow with Moonbow (unique name indeed!)

Out of curiosity where is your area of residents and breeder? Looking to connect with fellow Ontarians on a doggy date.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

*It's Him!*

Here he is! Moonbow Calhoun. We are proud parents


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Moonbow. Arn't you just a little cutie!   Give them **** Moonbow  

Just kidding, I hope he's exactly what you hoped for and more than likely a lot more. Take pics... lots of pics.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome Moonbowsmommy,

You've got yourself a 'good looker' there.
Have loads of fun, take loads of photo's because they don't stay that size for long!!
Moonbow, cool name what made you think of it? Moon or Bow for short, great options! ;D ;D

Hobbsy1010


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I agree he is a big cutie, I of course think he is the most beautiful one ever, I'm already acting like a mom. haha. We live in Southern California near Pasadena so if anyone is near us we'd love to meet you and your V for a play-date as soon as he's had all his shots of course. 

The name Moonbow, for those who don't know this, a moonbow is a natural phenomenon. A moonbow is a rainbow produced by light reflected off the surface of the moon rather than from direct sunlight. Moonbows are relatively faint, due to the smaller amount of light reflected from the surface of the moon. They are always in the opposite part of the sky from the moon. He's also named after two great dogs. My first dog (a ridgeback/white lab mix) was named Mooner. My favorite dog in the world was my friend's Siberian Husky, his name was E-bow, so this is a combination after those two dog's names. 

I just bought a new camera for the occasion and look forward to taking tons of pictures and video's. Here is his first video on youtube. Can you believe he's only 7.5 weeks old here? He's huge. Twice the size of the rest of his litter-mates, haha... I think we have a good eater on our hands. He's 8 weeks old today. We bring him home on Thursday... the anticipation is killing me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1YdK2ZOj8&feature=share


----------

